# iPod et autoradio



## eltiti2 (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
je dois bientôt changer de voiture. Je vais acheter une occasion et j'aimerais savoir si tous les autoradios sont compatibles avec l'iPod?
Merci


----------



## daffyb (26 Juin 2008)

non, la majorité des autoradios ne sont pas compatible iPod surtout s'il s'agit d'autoradio de série
Maintenant, il faudrait que tu précises ce que tu entends par "compatible"


----------



## yzykom (26 Juin 2008)

eltiti2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je dois bientôt changer de voiture. Je vais acheter une occasion et j'aimerais savoir si tous les autoradios sont compatibles avec l'iPod?
> Merci



La réponse à ta question est : non, tous les auto-radio ne sont psa compatibles avec l'iPod.

Je nuance toutefois ma réponse. Tu as 2 possibilités d'utiliser ton iPod, en fait :

Soit tu es dans mon cas, équipé d'un autoradio bon marché _à cassette_ (c'est encore souvent le cas pour les autoradio prééquipés, surtout sur les véhicules d'occasion). Dans ce cas, pas de soucis : tu achètes ça et c'est nickel ; ça fait mon bonheur depuis plusieurs années déjà.

Soit tu as des sous à investir dans un bon autoradio. Dans ce cas, regardes les grandes marques, par exemple Alpine. Elles ont quasiment toutes un ou plusieurs modèle dédié iPod, avec affichage spécial, navigation dans les menus, alimentation de l'iPod, etc. 

Par contre, un lecteur de CD en façade et sans entrée particulière est particulièrement mal adapté.


----------



## marc-book (26 Juin 2008)

Sinon, c'est fait pour : Transmetteur FM LCD pour iPod dock blanc par MACWAY : Achat au meilleur prix !
ou
Transmetteur FM LCD Universel noir (fiche jack 3,5 mm)+adaptateur allume cigare par MACWAY : Achat au meilleur prix !

soit la 3 eme et 4 eme solution pour utiliser ton ipod. 

La solution sans fil te permettra aussi d'arriver chez des potes et d'utiliser leur FM pour partager ta 'sik . (mais pas trop loin de l'antenne, c'est pas non plus une radio libre ...)


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

Je ne vois pas bien comment la solution du transmetteur FM ne serait pas compatible avec tous les autoradios ... !?


----------



## daffyb (26 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Je ne vois pas bien comment la solution du transmetteur FM ne serait pas compatible avec tous les autoradios ... !?


Tout dépend de ce qu'on appelle "compatible". Si la compatibilité se limite à faire sortir le son sur les HP de la voiture dans ce cas, oui, c'est compatible.
Si on veut naviguer avec les commandes au volants, alors là, c'est une autre histoire


----------



## d_ced (26 Juin 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce qu'on appelle "compatible". Si la compatibilité se limite à faire sortir le son sur les HP de la voiture dans ce cas, oui, c'est compatible.
> Si on veut naviguer avec les commandes au volants, alors là, c'est une autre histoire




Bonjour, 

POur ma part, mon garage a ajouté un module dans ma voiture (BMW) et je peux piloter depuis mon autoradio (et mon volant par la même occasion) mon ipod. Je vois les différents albums, playlists, artist.... 

Qualité du son impeccable vu que c'est via un fil. 

Je sais aussi que Harman Kardon a une solution où l'on peut piloter l'ipod via un joystick pour naviguer dans son ipod. Cela demande une installation pour un vendeur de solution gsm, multimedia ou garage.....

Les solutions que j'ai vu ajourd'hui basée sur un canal FM ne sont pas capables de piloter l'ipod. Il faut toujours le prendre en main pour changer les albums.

ciao


----------

